# Android After Dark... Tonight On Rootz|Live! (Friday, April 20th 7Pac/10East/0200UTC)



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

I've been broadcasting via internet for a few years now... during that time I've tried many different formats and content types. Nothing I've ever done is nearly as much fun as *Android After Dark*.

What is Android After Dark? Simple... your favorite Android personalities getting tore up on air in an uncensored format.

*Android After Dark is for mature audiences only.*​
Uncut, uncensored, and a hell of a lot of fun. Join myself, SassiBob, Jeff "Azreinoch" Smith, Ken Kyger (R2DoesInc), Steve Smith, and Stephen Bird as we talk all about the latest in Android... interspaced with multiple shots of our favorite liquors. We go live at 7PM Pacific (10PM Eastern) at RootzWiki.com/Live

If you are easily shocked by foul language, multiple mentions of bodily functions, and the occasional discussion about what two consenting adults do behind closed doors... then this isn't for you.

But, if you like to see what we're like when we are partying hard... well, you've got to check us out.

Grab your favorite bottle of booze and plan on getting tore up with us. Drunken calls during the show are highly encouraged.

7PM Pacific/10PM Eastern/0200 UTC at www.RootzLive.com​


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

Haha, awesome

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

ScottyBrown said:


> 6PM Pacific/10PM Eastern at www.RootzLive.com​


6 PST/10 EST huh? lol I will be there....whenever it is


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> 6 PST/10 EST huh? lol I will be there....whenever it is


Fixed. =)


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

this is going to be gooooooooooooooooooood.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

birdman said:


> this is going to be gooooooooooooooooooood.


I'll be the judge of that.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Hopefully I can attend!


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

Jeff will be throwing back his "mixed drinks" of jack shots.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I already started drinking. I'll try and make it until 10.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

It went awesome!!!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

b16 said:


> It went awesome!!!


indeed. Very entertaining


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

I am seriously hung over this morning.

But damn, that was a good time.


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

See, this is what you miss when you don't watch the live broadcast:


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

Sad that I couldn't watch. Was having some serious technical issues.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

It was a lot of fun. From what I can remember anyways


----------



## gh123man (Aug 29, 2011)

SOOOOO sad i missed it







gf was up for the weekend. no chance of an upload eh? ill catch the next one


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

gh123man said:


> SOOOOO sad i missed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll do it again... likely sooner than you think.


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

I hope you do another this Friday. Since last Friday I was at work and couldn't watch. Heard it was a blast. Hope to see one very soon.


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

When is the next Android After Dark? I wokr 3rd shift so I can't watch RootzLive on Wednesday, but I definitely could get drunk with you guys on Friday nights! I hope there is one tonight!


----------

